# Mice: Buck or Doe



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

I was just wondering, what should I get(if mom says yes)? I need to plan this out because it will be a part of my essay. This will be my first mouse, I have had hamsters(normal and dwarf) and I currently have 4 guinea pigs. I would either have 1 buck, or 2(_*MAYBE*_, if I'm lucky,3) does. They would probably stay in a 10gal tank, I say probably because it will either be the tank, or a bin cage(still doing that research). If I do get a mouse, can they eat the same things as a guinea pig(veggie wise). So I have a few questions that will be clearly stated at the bottom of the page. Thanks guys! 









1. Buck or does? What is your opinion between the two, positives and negatives please!
2. Bin cage or tanks, your ups and downs please!
3. Can mice and guinea pigs share the same vegetable and fruit diet?

I wish I could get a rat, but their cages are too much space, and mom would have a cow, after she finished having a coronary!  I am doing my best to stay a part of this community, so please don't think that I am using you guys for whatever reason. Have a great day!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

1) I've had bucks and does but I've definitely had better experiences with does. I started off getting bucks and the ones I got were sweet when they were with me, but when I went to bed and came back in the morning, one of them killed the other. My does were always sweet and loved being with each other. 
2) I've never had bin cages but the only trouble I've had with tanks is the smell, the smell of pee builds up *fast*. Also you can't like deep clean it because they are so heavy.
3) I'm not gonna be much help with this question because I wasn't very experienced with pets when I got my mice. I just fed them a seed mix and yogies. Hopefully someone else can help you with this one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you. Anyone else?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello! Saw this yesterday on my phone but there was too much to type.
I own both bucks and does. They're fostered out right now while I get my apartment together in Chicago and figure out where the heck to put them, but they are my little babies. I love them all.
1) I have two bucks living together, though I wouldn't recommend this. I got them when they were babies and they were happy to be together and that hasn't changed, though I know they really could turn on each other at any time and it stresses me out. Anyway, they are a tad bit sweeter than my girls in that we bonded more quickly and they're a touch more docile, but they smell about 60x worse than the girls and should be kept alone. Girls are a bit more curious and active, but really only a bit. My girls are also very sweet and friendly which I love, and I especially love how much they love each other. I'd really suggest you get a buck if your mom puts a limit on two, though, because from what I've observed does really need to be in groups of three. It allows them to clan up better. When there are just two they tend to fight and have issues with each other. 
2)I wouldn't use tanks at all for mice. Tanks are good for gerbils and some hamsters, but mice, like rats, do enjoy climbing. A lot. A bin cage is the least I'd do; I'd highly suggest a proper hamster/mouse cage where they have multiple levels and can climb around. You can get these for $20-$30 which is the same you'd be spending on a tank or a bin cage. They don't need much space, but the ventilation from the bars helps reduce the smell a lot and they are much happier climbing and exploring around. My boys are in a bin cage which they seem to enjoy but all sides of it are hardware cloth so they can climb, and I had a build a level in there for them, which was a lot of work and ended up being more expensive than if I'd just bought them another freaking hamster cage. Do be sure the bar spacing is 1/4" though, as they can escape from 1/2" bars.
3) Fruits and veggies should be similar, if not the same. You'll need a hard mix that's specific for mice, though, as the vitmain C in guinea pig diets can be an overload for them and, naturally, guinea pig mixes are not nutritionally complete for mice.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had MANY bucks and does. 
I have also rescued many many mice in the past. I currently have two males and will probably never have does other than rescues coming in and out again. Because males live alone they need you for interaction. This means that it takes less time for them to get used to you. Females are the other hand either take a long time to come around or never do because, they don't need you. They have their friends. You are just the scary hand that brings food. But that being said I have had two out of like 30 odd does that were really really tame and friendly. 
Males do stink yes, but once they go through mouse puberty(about a month old) they slowly start to scent mark less. If you leave them one or two items in the cage each cleaning, they will rarely ever do it. So yes, they do stink, but usually only right at first. My JD who is a year old, never does it now.
Females are more fun to watch tho. They are usually more active than lazy males so if you want to watch they might be your best bet.

But me personally, I will forever have bucks as pets(and I would never have said that 4 years ago when all I had were does)


----------

